# Adding "shattered glass" to your costume makeup.



## HannahStepp (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey everybody,

I just wanted to share the broken glass makeups I did on myself for the 2014 haunt season at Nashville Nightmare where I work.

It never really occurred to me that I could do my own broken glass makeup successully until I came across a random sheet of acrylic in my craft room that had been broken. So natually, I decided to stick it to my face Lol 

Since one of the several scenes I worked was an anatomy lab, I decided to make myself the victim of a lab explosion.
The following pics are the end result. Hopefully it will inspire some of you to add shattered glass to your costumes!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks nice - just don't run into anyone accidentally or it will get a bit too realistic!


----------



## HannahStepp (Jul 27, 2013)

Dandy,

I actually did run into things a few times with these on, but for some reason (I think because the way I applied them or maybe the shape of my face) they just laid over to the side instead of puncturing me. Lucky me.

I obviously wouldn't recommend this for a kid's costume, or anyone who falls down a lot. Haha


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

thats pretty cool, I would take it a bit further and make edible sugar "glass" and pull pieces off myself and eat it or have some handy nearby


----------



## HannahStepp (Jul 27, 2013)

kittyvibe,

That would be cool, but the kind of blood I use, and the latex it's attached with, would not be very tasty. Haha But yeah, keeping some near by to chomp on would work... if you could deal with the sugar rush you'd have by the end of the long night, Lol!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

sugaaarrrrrrr.nomnom


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I once took two thick old rusty spikes. worked and bent the pointy end into a round design coming out 90 degrees from itself,sort of like a snake laying with most of itself in a circle with it's head straight up,looking around.
I made a latex "Bed" on the round nail keeping it flat so it could stand up on it's own when the latex dried completely.
Then I used Spirit Gum and glued these two "Nails" to my back,evenly spaced apart.
Then I tore two holes in a white Tee-shirt so they lined up with the spikes.
I had a shirt that would allow the two spikes to poke through it looking as if someone had pounded these two big, thick spikes into my shoulder blades (or thereabouts?)
The spikes stuck out from the shirt maybe 2 1/.2 inches?
Red coloring applied around my "Wounds"
I had previously put my lettering on the a piece of paper which was then hung across the nails ("Blood" on the holes on the piece of paper too!)
the paper identified me as one of the numerous runners in the Mayfest 5-k Run that morning,which i actually was.
The paper said :"Mount Carroll Masochist Running Club".
Everyone laughed when they saw this... except for one woman who was running .. (I don't know what her problem could have been?)
I ran the entire distance.
I think she did too?


----------

